# Big Boy-Help me score him.



## hpurvis (Aug 15, 2006)

What say you as to the size ofhis rack?


----------



## GAGE (Aug 15, 2006)

I would say Crabapple has a King!    Great Buck regardless of the score!


----------



## JH300 (Aug 15, 2006)

130 to 140


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 15, 2006)

I'd say 130.


----------



## hunterb (Aug 15, 2006)

as to the size of his rack.......HUGE


----------



## leo (Aug 15, 2006)

*W O W hilton*

Thats huge 

Don't worry about scoring him, Woody will do it when you take him up there


----------



## swampbuck (Aug 15, 2006)

It's hard to say without knowing the approx weight of the deer. Looks like a shooter though.


----------



## miller (Aug 15, 2006)

Good deer, great tine length. I would have to say mid 130's.


----------



## hpurvis (Aug 15, 2006)

swampbuck said:
			
		

> It's hard to say without knowing the approx weight of the deer. Looks like a shooter though.



Actually i was thinking of letting him walk and maybe shoot nextg year.    Not hardly. he is hanging out around my stand, so amybe he'll show up when the gals get ready to dance.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 15, 2006)

Looks to me like that giant spider is going to get him 1st 

I would put him in the 120 range. Good buck!


----------



## Deerman (Aug 15, 2006)

135 to 145


----------



## Trizey (Aug 15, 2006)

Mid to upper 120's


----------



## TroupTC (Aug 15, 2006)

*Buck*

Great looking buck.  I'd say around 128.  Good luck


----------



## Super Dave (Aug 15, 2006)

Upper 120's or lower 130's.


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 15, 2006)

Score him on the ground! 
He looks like a real nice one! If he is an 8 point ,I would say in the 120's.
Just a guess, it's really hard to tell. But if he comes by my stand he is mine.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 15, 2006)

he will be in the very high 120's gross.  nice nice buck


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 15, 2006)

Mid 120...

Good Luck getting him....


----------



## ultramag (Aug 15, 2006)

125 to 130 for sure.great buck


----------



## GAGE (Aug 15, 2006)

Upper 120's...He is a fine Buck!!


----------



## Dean (Aug 15, 2006)

*Nice buck*

looks to be in the high 120's gross, maybe low 130's gross


----------



## jcarter (Aug 15, 2006)

nicest trail cam buck ive seen. id say low 130's. nice deer.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 15, 2006)

A solid 135.


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 15, 2006)

He should be right around P&Y, 125-130. I would score him after I shot him. Good luck with him.


----------



## deuce (Aug 15, 2006)

a solid 135


----------



## Woody (Aug 15, 2006)

126 gross. -- nice!!

Hope you've got enough Ladies to keep him coming back.


----------



## kevincox (Aug 15, 2006)

125 give or take a couple of inchs.


----------



## hpurvis (Aug 15, 2006)

Woody said:
			
		

> 126 gross. -- nice!!
> 
> Hope you've got enough Ladies to keep him coming back.



We did not shoot a doe last year and only 2 the year before. this was after them being hammered in 2003. This is the very reason we have practiced restraint is to keep enough gals for him and maybe others. We are seeing more deer this year than in the last 2 years. Larry and I worked all weekend and saw lots of deer. The trail cams are picking up 4 and 5 at the time now which is good. We are seeing lots of fawns also. looks like we may be balanceing the herd back out.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 16, 2006)

Mid 130's I'm guessing, what a buck.


----------



## @fulldraw (Aug 28, 2006)

125-130 ish green I Dont know if he will keep 125 after drying and thats the magic number


----------



## Bruz (Aug 28, 2006)

If you enlarge the pick and use the basic measurement references such as 

Ear = 6 inches

Eye = 4 inches of circumference

He looks to have 11" G-2's which are impressive...I would say a gross of around 137"

Nice Buck either way.


----------



## Dub (Aug 28, 2006)

Sucker got some serious tine length!!


Good luck, man...I hope you get him!!!!


----------

